# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Επισκευή - modding σε καρέκλα γραφείου (ρυθμιζόμενο ύψος)

## petros32

Καλησπέρα!  :Smile: 
Έχω αυτή την καρέκλα γραφείου εδώ και κάποια χρόνια. Την έχω πάντα στο τέρμα όσον αφορά το ρυθμιζόμενο ύψος της.
Το θέμα είναι ότι αρκετές φορές μέσα στη μέρα την "πιάνει" και χαμηλώνει μόνη της ενώ κάθομαι πάνω.

Η ερώτησή μου είναι: τι μπορώ να κάνω ώστε να την μοντάρω να είναι μόνιμα στο μέγιστο ύψος; Και το κυριότερο, σε τι ειδικότητα απευθύνομαι ώστε να μου κάνει αυτή την επισκευή - τροποποίηση;
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορώ να το κάνω και μόνος μου;

----------


## FreeEnergy

Να σου πω μια ...πατέντα που σκέφτηκα έτσι αυτή τη στιγμή. Στο σημείο που η καρέκλα έχει το αμορτισέρ βάλε ένα κομμάτι σωλήνα με διάμετρο λίγο μεγαλύτερη από το αμορτισέρ αλλά να στέκεται στην ...τρύπα που μπαίνει το αμορτισέρ. Ξέρω δεν το εξηγώ πολύ καλά για αυτό ας δείξω δυο εικόνες ( η ...ζωγραφική μου είναι χάλια το ξέρω! ):


Εκεί όπως βλέπεις η ...τρύπα που μπαίνει το αμορτισέρ μέσα είναι ( λογικό ) πιο μεγάλη. Από εκεί θα μετρήσεις πόσο είναι το μέγιστο ύψος που πάει το κάτω μέρος της καρέκλας όταν είναι τέρμα πάνω κι εκεί, αφού βγάλεις το πάνω μέρος της καρέκλας και μείνει μόνο η βάση με τις ρόδες, θα βάλεις μια σωλήνα κάπως έτσι:

Το μπλε είναι η σωλήνα που θα βάλεις. Το συμπαγές κόκκινο είναι το αμορτισέρ. Το κούφιο κόκκινο η τρύπα που μπαίνει μέσα το αμορτισέρ. Το μπλε ( η σωλήνα ) να είναι στο μέγιστο ύψος που πάει η καρέκλα και έτσι δεν θα ξαναπέσει!  :Biggrin: 
Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πώ!

----------


## Gaou

> Καλησπέρα! 
> ....;


εχεις σκεφτει να αλλαξεις την μπουκάλα.?

-----επισης μπορεις να βάλεις έναν σφιγκτήρα ( οχι αυτους που βάζουν στα λαστιχα) αλλα εναν για μεταλλικο σωλήνα οπως αυτους στις εξατμισεις .

----------


## petros32

FreeEnergy πολύ καλή λύση! Δεν είχα ρίξει καμία ματιά τι παίζει κάτω από την καρέκλα, απλά φανταζόμουν πιο πολύπλοκα πράγματα του στυλ να μπλοκάρω εσωτερικά τη μπουκάλα κτλ.
Θα αναζητήσω σύντομα κάποιον σωλήνα ή κάτι άλλο και θα κάνω τη μοντιά, θενκς για τη σύλληψη!

Gaou το να αλλάξω τη μπουκάλα προϋποθέτει χρόνο, χρήμα και πολλή φασαρία (ούτε αυτοκίνητο έχω να την πάω σε ειδικό και μιλάμε για βαριά καρέκλα). 

Θα επιστρέψω με φωτογραφία της μοντιάς όταν την κάνω  :Smile: 

edit: αν και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχω θέμα με την περιστροφή της καρέκλας.  :Sad:

----------


## pipilas

> FreeEnergy πολύ καλή λύση! Δεν είχα ρίξει καμία ματιά τι παίζει κάτω από την καρέκλα, απλά φανταζόμουν πιο πολύπλοκα πράγματα του στυλ να μπλοκάρω εσωτερικά τη μπουκάλα κτλ.
> Θα αναζητήσω σύντομα κάποιον σωλήνα ή κάτι άλλο και θα κάνω τη μοντιά, θενκς για τη σύλληψη!
> 
> Gaou το να αλλάξω τη μπουκάλα προϋποθέτει χρόνο, χρήμα και πολλή φασαρία (ούτε αυτοκίνητο έχω να την πάω σε ειδικό και μιλάμε για βαριά καρέκλα). 
> 
> Θα επιστρέψω με φωτογραφία της μοντιάς όταν την κάνω 
> 
> edit: αν και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχω θέμα με την περιστροφή της καρέκλας.


τρισ-ιάστατος-σφιγκτήρας-μετά-ων-με-μια-περασμένη-κ-ωστή-σύν.jpgvale ena teteio sto terma tis mpoukalas

----------


## mikemtb73

> vale ena teteio sto terma tis mpoukalas


Με τίποτα...



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## johnnyb

Άλλαξα μόνος μου  το αμορτισέρ σε καρέκλα πριν 4 χρόνια.  Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο , θέλει ματσόλα και έναν καλό κάβουρα  όπως στο βίντεο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV-wXwoQovc

Βγάζεις το αμορτισέρ και με το δείγμα παίρνεις αντίστοιχο ανταλλακτικό (10-20€)

https://www.vougioukas.gr/70-antalla...eklas-grafeiou

https://www.oikiaonline.com/index.ph...scription=true

Δοκιμασα να σταθεροποιησω το χαλασμενο αμορτισερ πριν στο υψος που ηθελα οπως θες και εσυ αλλα η αισθηση της καρεκλας χωρις αμορτισερ ηταν τραγικη , χειροτερη απο σταθερη καρεκλα γραφειου.

----------

Papas00zas (07-07-18)

----------


## Gaou

ο χρονος που θα σου πάρει να βρεις σωλήνα να κοψεις να προσαρμοσεις κτλ. θα ειναι τεράστιος .

 η μπουκάλα ειναι το πιο ευκολο και το πιο γρήγορο. μια ματια στον νετ θα σου δειξει πολλα πράγματα. επιβεβαιωσε ο Γιαννης

σου ειπα και για σφιγκτήρα αλλα οχι αυτον για λαστιχα που εδειξε ο αλλος αλλα χοντρο που σφιγγει μέταλλα.

εσυ εκει στην σωλήνα.

----------


## petros32

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!
Ο συνάδελφος του πατέρα μου είναι επιπλοποιός και έχει μια κάποια γνώση και σχετικά μέσα.
Έτσι από μόνος του μου πρότεινε την ίδια λύση με τον *FreeEnergy* και ανέλαβε, αφού έκανε τις κατάλληλες μετρήσεις, να μου βρει σωλήνα!!

Σας επισυνάπτω εικόνα, πραγματικά σώθηκα. Τέλεια εφαρμογή, η καρέκλα είναι στο μέγιστο ύψος και περιστρέφεται κανονικότατα!
(αυτός με τις τρύπες είναι ο σωλήνας)
20190718_172500.jpg

----------

